# I have VERY sad news, friends...



## Dan Murphy

<embed src="http://worldzone.net/travel/danmurphy//avemaria.mid" hidden=true loop="2" autostart=TRUE height=0 width=0></EMBED>"
Our dear friend and DIS family member, Sylvia, aka NicksMom, passed away this morning, Thursday, June 7, at about 4 AM.  <img src=http://www.ihs4ever.com/~cwm/otn/sad/1crysad.gif>  After a very brave and courageous 3 1/2 year fight to overcome her inflammatory breast cancer, Sylvia left us today to be with God and the angels, pain and troublefree.

I had never had the pleasure of meeting Sylvia in person, but did have the pleasure of getting to know her over the past 18 months from when she met us here on the DIS.  Over the past 8 or 9 months, I additionally had the priviledge of talking with Sylvia on the phone on a somewhat regular basis.  I felt a very strong bond with Sylvia, who with her breast cancer, had a common link to Marie, a breast cancer survivor.

Sylvia came on the boards back in January, '00, looking for some budget help to take her DS, Nick, to Disney World.  She was going to start a second round of chemo in March and did not know what lay ahead for her health wise.  She wanted to take her Nick to WDW, as she had promised him in times past, while she was essentially still strong and 'healthy' before her chemo.  She knew that it may be the last time she would be strong enough to make the trek and she did want to share her love of Disney with Nick.  Our DIS friend, Maray, aka Marilyn, herself a breast cancer survivor, alerted me to Sylvia's first DIS post on the Budget Board.  She said, 'Dan, we _have to_ be able to do some for this lady and her little boy.  We _are_ the DIS afterall.'  The DIS did come through, and through Pete's help, Sylvia and Nick did have a magical trip, his first, her last, to Disney World.  I was so taken up with the human nature of the DIS, it was in itself, magical.  Thank you again, Pete.

As it turned out, Sylvia's fears at that time were true...she was never physically able to make the trip again.  She started her second chemo treatments very shortly after her return from WDW.   Lasting several months, she again was feeling the ravages of her disease.  A number of months after finishing her second, she had to begin her third round of chemo.  She wound up going on a continual drip chemo, 24/7.  She was also doing radiation treatments along the way.

A while back, Pete said he would like to have a little get-to-gether in Orlando, for the moderators and chat hosts...just a simple gathering to express his thanks to the moderator/host folks for the work they do around the DIS, a very nice gesture indeed.  At first, Sylvia felt she would not be able to go, what with the travel concerns and stamina you need if you are going to make a mini vacation out of it.  I worked diligently for a number of weeks to build up her comfort and confidence levels that she could tackle WDW for a few days either side of Pete's gathering by assuring her I would be at her side constantly, along with her mom.  Well, fate should have it, she had to go to the hospital, as we all know, just under 4 weeks ago.  Up until the week before she would have left to meet me in Florida, Sylvia was holding out that she would be able to go.  Well, she was not of the strength to make the journey.  I did talk to both her and her mom most every day while I was there, though her talk times were very limited due to sedation and just general weaknesss.

I last talked to Sylvia, I think last Thursday, while still in Orlando.  I talked to her mom on Sunday.  This evening I called and the hospital told me she passed away this morning.  I called her mom, expressing mine and our collective sorrows and condolences.  Her mom, Margarete, is in awe of the DIS.  She can not express enough her feelings for what we meant to her daughter and how we made her last days, days she was wrapped with love, friendship and Disney.  She said the hospital room walls were covered with cards, notes and letters taped to them.  Margarete said she read them to Sylvia daily.  She said the medical staff had never seen anything like it before.  So many 'strangers' loving a 'stranger'.  She had many stuffed animals and the like, many Eeyores, Sylvia's favorite.  Margarete says she would love to personally express her thanks, but is not into computers.  She asked me to and I am.

Like I said, I never met Sylvia, but am in tears writing this.  She was a part of my life for the past 18 months.  She was part of the DIS family for the past 18 months.  She always will be, as will Tink 2300, aka Stephanie.


*Many links to different threads regarding Sylvia *


Services for Sylvia will be held at 11 AM EDT at:

*Ratz-Bechtal Funeral Home
621 King Street West
Kitchener, ON
N2G 1C7*

Condolences and the like may be sent to Sylvia's mom at:

*Margarete Bluhm
35 Marketa Cr.
Kitchener, ON
N2B 3B5*

Sylvia, I can see Eeyore, looking up at you now, as you join the angels and look down on your little Nick, and your family here on the DIS.  I am so happy you are not in pain any more.  Love ya, Sylvia, my friend.


----------



## Goofball

I can't believe this news.    God rest her soul and comfort her family and friends.

Thanks for letting us know, Dan.


----------



## Beauty

Oh Dan, how sad,  I am glad though that Sylvia is at peace.  Her family will stay in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## songbird

Dan I never really got to know Sylvia but I wanted to express my condolences to her family, her family here on this board as well as the family she lived with.

kind of puts perspective on everything, doesn't it?


----------



## pw2pp

Dan:   I never knew Sylvia (since I've only been posting regularly for approx. 3 mos),  but I want to offer my condolences to you and all of the DISers who did know her.  I saw posts about Sylvia and I knew she was sick.  I am very sorry.


----------



## BobBrazeal

Thank you, Dan, for letting us know. Thank you for all that you did to help and comfort her and her family. Thank you for the tribute above.

My prayers are with her family.


----------



## aahmom1

Oh no I am so sorry. I wish there was soemthing I could do.


----------



## Kama89

I can't think of anything to say.


----------



## cleo

Oh, this is such sad news.       Her family will be in my prayers.  

Thank you for sharing the news and the info, Dan. So sorry to lose someone so special.


----------



## bsnyder

May God hold Sylvia forever in his loving embrace, and may he comfort Nick and her family in the days ahead and forever.

{{{{BIG HUGS}}} to you Dan, I know this must be hard for you....I love you, my friend!


----------



## dcgrumpy

I'm very sorry, my condolences to her family.


----------



## Jison

Dan....you are quite a wonderful person. The tears are flowing for Nick's Mom.  I am so sorry to hear of her passing. Will there be a fund set up for her son? Or should we send our gifts to her mom?


----------



## jennybobenny

:sob:


----------



## JasonLyons

I didnt know her, nor was I even familar with her post, but she was very lucky to have friends like all of you.


----------



## skuttle




----------



## Crissup

I'm truly sorry to hear this.   We had crossed cyber paths a couple times outside of the DIS also.  I always felt she was really cool!!  Rest in peace Sylvia, your pain is over.


----------



## teri

Sylvia came over to the disABILITIES Board a few months ago looking for planning assistance so she could get the accomodations she needed to make that last trip... she was so positive and excited... but she wasn't able to make it.  She was always such a positive force on the boards.  

Very sad.  Our prayers are with her family.


----------



## Beanie

My thoughts and prayers go out to Sylvia's family...May God hold her dear tonight and forever....


----------



## Hubby Ed

Thankyou Dan for sharing this difficult news with us all.

I counted her as a friend and saw what a hard struggle it was for her.

We had several wonderful email conversations about hats......hats to cover her nearly bald head. I was always thinking about her whenever I saw a neato hat and wondered if it would be one she'd like.

What an interesting woman she was and I didn't even know her well!

Thanks again and my thoughts and prayers go with you and her family.

Patti
*but you already knew that didn't you?*


----------



## newHere

I cannot type through my tears.

That sweet soul.

Rest in peace, my friend.

-Nina


----------



## tnkrbell

Oh brother does this put things in percpective!!I have the family in my thoughts!!Thank you for letting us kno!


----------



## DixieDreamer

I am grieved to learn Sylvia has left us.  It gives me some comfort to know that our cards and sentiments proved helpful to her family and Sylvia as she fought her last struggle with cancer.

Tomorrow afternoon I begin the cancer society's relay for life.  24 hours of walking with my coworkers on a relay team to help fight this terrible disease.  It seems fitting somehow that I am participating in that event - after so recently losing some cyber friends and because I have a SIL who is also fighting this battle.  Our team (the Voltswalkers) raised $7,500 together to help fight cancer.  A mere drop in the bucket - but maybe that 7,499th dollar will be the magic one.  I hope so.   As I walk the late night shift I will occupy my time thinking about Sylvia, Ross Ann (Lynn CC's little sis), Marie (a survivor), and my SIL.  

My heart aches.


----------



## pajamommy

I didn't really know who Sylvia was, but I am so, so sorry to hear this .  My prayers go out to her family and to all of you here on the Dis that were close to Sylvia.  It sounds like she had some wonderful friends in all of you.


----------



## babar




----------



## preshi

That is terribly terribly sad news...  I am speechless. My heart is with Nick and all of Sylvia's Family....

Rest In Peace.


----------



## minniecarousel

My thoughts & prayers are with Sylvia's family. Thank you for keeping us informed, Dan.


----------



## Barb

I was almost afraid to open this, I knew what it was.  I'm at a loss for words right now, I really am.  This is so heart wrenching.  I never had the pleasure of meeting her, either, but still I can't stop my tears for this very courageous woman.  My prayer's and my deepest sympathy goes out to Sylvia's son, Nick and her family.
Thank you, Dan, for letting us know.  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

<font color=navy>Dan,

I am in tears reading about our friend, Sylvia.  I am glad that the love of fellow DISers reached out to her, and I hope that we offered some measure of comfort to Sylvia and her family.  At the same time I am so sad that I will never be able to meet her in person on this planet.

Thank you for letting us know, Dan. 

God bless you, Sylva, and may He watch over your little one, Nick.


<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




</center>


----------



## Buckalew

My heart is breaking for a mom who won't physically see her little boy grow up. My heart is breaking for Nick who is going to miss his Mom. Sylvia was very young, my friends, Nick is only 6 or 7.
Dan you have been so kind to her and her family. God Bless you.
I got to know Sylvia through her posts and she posted that she wanted to start scrapbooking some of her memories for Nick. There are no words to describe how I felt when I read that and the fact that she knew w/o a miracle she would not be here for her son. I collected some supplies and sent them to her and I hope she was able to do a few pages for him. He will treasure them and her memory forever.
Tonight and everyday, hug your babies, Moms (and Dads). Sylvia has taught me such a life lesson.


----------



## SideshowBob

"Godspeed" to Sylvia, and thank you for bringing just a tiny amount of her kindness and history into my life.

SSB shall not forget her.


----------



## Pam

I guess I knew deep down in my heart that she had left us.  I kept waking all night to pray for her....

Sylvia will always be NicksMom to me - my first friend on the DIS.  We got admonished a few times for our posts about Brad Pitt and chocolate sauce, giggled over our scolding, and emailed each other about our lives and similarities.

Dan, you have been terrific in keeping in contact with her and her family and then for keeping us posted.  Please let us know if there is a fund set up for  Nick - how hard this must be for him, at age 7 to go through.

The following is a Native American Prayer that I love and feel is what Sylvia would say to us:

I give you this one thought to keep -
I am with you still - I do not sleep.

I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow,
I am the sunlight on ripened grain,
I am the gentle Autumn rain.

When you awaken in the morning's hush,
I am the swift, uplifting rush
of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.

Do not think of me as gone -
I am with you still - in each new dawn.

Go with God, Sylvia,
Pam


----------



## Quentin Disney

My deepest condolences go out to Sylvia and her family. Having lost people I knew to this disease, I know how hard it is to experience something like this. 

Nick, stay strong. Your mother is now looking above you in heaven. She will always be there for you.


----------



## kbeverina




----------



## DonnaS

My sympathies to Sylvia's family:  both "real" and "cyber".


----------



## NancyIL

Dan, what sad news.  My prayers go to Sylvia's family.


----------



## Snowwark

This is so sad.  

My prayers and condolences to Sylvia's family.

I remember Sylvia's posts, and like Teri said, she was always so positive and friendly.

Peace be with you Sylvia.


----------



## CarolAnnC

I know Sylvia is finally at peace, and I am praying for her and her son who now has to grow up without his dear mom.   Words cannot express the sorrow I feel....


----------



## EROS

My heart goes out to her family and the many who loved and cherished her. I never met Sylvia and did not have the chance to ever correspond with her. Yet, I felt a kinship in her fight because she was part of our community. Her passing should again remind all of us of the very FRAGILITY of LIFE; we ALL are only a HEARTBEAT away from mortality.


----------



## Mamu

Dan thanks for letting us know, I am lost for words. 

My thoughts and prayers  are for Sylvia's family. I have a very sad empty feeling.


----------



## snoopylovertoo

What sad, sad news.  I always enjoyed reading her posts.  
My sympathies go out to her family.


----------



## Baboo

I'm not sure if I can type very well with tears running down my cheeks, but I'll give it a try. Sylvia will be greatly missed by those of us here that always enjoyed her posts, but she will especially be missed by her family and Nick. I always felt a bit of kinship with Sylvia- both Eeyore lovers and Canadians. Her clipart always brought a smile to my face whenever I saw it. It's good that Sylvia can now rest easy in God's arms, but for those of us left behind it is very difficult. She will be truly missed.


----------



## BambiTamby

I was telling glo this morning that my heart was heavy and thinking about Sylvia!

God, I know that she is with you!
Please comfort her family and friends!

Thank you Dan.


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

What heartbreaking news.    My thoughts and prayers are with Sylvia's family, especially Nick, and her dear friends here on the DIS.

What a beautiful tribute you wrote to her, Dan.  She was very lucky to have you for a friend.


----------



## December99

I am absolutely speechless as I sit here being selfish as we wait for my mom to have some blood work done in a couple of weeks as one of her counts were high. I'm sitting here thinking how horrible it would be go through this disease again with my mom....trying to think positively. And here, someone I was able to know (and yes, I will always know her as NicksMom too) has lost the fight. And I'm around the age that Sylvia was...

Dear friend...

Please rest in peace and be Nick's guardian angel forever and ever...
Be able to enjoy his growing up as you guide him through those tough years...
Be there to help him laugh when he's nervous or scared or the happiest that he can be...
Be there to "snap" that right answer for the test magically into his head...
Be there to nudge him silently when he falls in love for the first time....
Be there to dance in the street with him when he goes on his own planned trip to WDW...

Be his guardian angel forever...and rest in peace my friend!!!


----------



## Beverly Lynn

I can't say anything more than anyone else here has. my deepest sympathies to her family and Hugs to Nick.


----------



## Wendy

My heart goes out to all the friends and family of Sylvia, but especially to Nick.  My heart is breaking, just thinking about him.  What a wonderful example Sylvia gave us all of courage, positive attitude, and determination.  Through it all, she never gave up hope.  You will be missed, Sylvia.


----------



## going2wdw

You will be missed Sylvia.
{{{{HUGS}}}} for Nick how his heart must be breaking.

Janette


----------



## Margie J

Sympathy and prayers to Sylvia's family. She is at peace now. 

Dan, thanks for letting us know and for the contacts.


----------



## MeanLaureen

Our deepest sympathies are with Sylvia's family.  We never got the chance to get to know her but feel as if we have lost a friend.


----------



## Michelle

Our love and prayers to Sylvia's son, Nick. 

Our hearts are breaking.  God be with you, Sylvia, you fought the good fight.  I hope you are at peace now.


----------



## JorJor

Oh my heart...It's breaking..for  a woman and a family that I never "really" knew...but felt like I did...I am crying like a baby and praying for strength and love to surround Sylvia's son and family...   May God always bless her son and bring him peace....And dear Sylvia...You are with God...and rightly so!! I pray for peace and strength for this family....and God's eternal love for Sylvia.


----------



## Fantasia Girl




----------



## Nicki

I am sobbing as I write this.  How blessed we were to have Sylvia as a part of the DIS family.  Her positive spirit was, and will continue to be, such an inspiration.

 May our prayers comfort Sylvia's family and friends during this time of sorrow and may they find comfort in the knowledge that they will be reunited again.  What a wonderful promise.  

Dan, we know you are hurting now...you are such a gentle, kind man.  Thank you for opening your heart to others so willingly.  You always kept us posted on Sylvia, allowing us to keep her in our hearts and prayers.  I will never see Eeyore again without thinking of Sylvia and her dear Nick...I doubt I am alone in this thought.

Nicki


----------



## Olaf

I went back and did a search.  Her last post to the Dis board was on May 7, a month ago today.  So very sad.  My heart breaks for her son.  My prayers are with him and her.

Thanks Dan,


----------



## Amzey

Oh no.. I knew when I saw this thread what it would contain. I'm so sad.. what awful news.  I'll keep Nick and the rest of Sylvia's family in my prayers.


----------



## tink29

I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Felicia

As I sit here, I am crying for someone that I really never knew.  Rest in Peace Sylvia.


----------



## Rajah

I am so sorry to hear this.  Sylvia was a great asset to the DIS, and to the world in general, and will be missed.  My condolences to her family.


----------



## Deb in IA

May God be with Sylvia's family, especially Nick, in the days and months ahead.


----------



## JohnTBap

Beautifully said, Dan.


----------



## #1 Disney Fan

I have tears streaming down my cheeks, I am crying so hard I can hardly see to type this.  I have never before felt so sad by the passing of someone I had never met in person, but fellow Canadian Sylvia was so special on these boards.  My heart is breaking for Sylvia's family, especially for Nick.    May he always feel his Mother's loving presence and may Sylvia always be in God's loving care.


----------



## Tiggeroo

My prayers are with Nick and the rest of the family. So sad and so hard. I, too have been concerned at the recent lack of news.


----------



## glo

I type this with a heavy heart. My thoughts and prayers are with Sylvia's family, especially her son Nick.  Sylvia is finally at peace, and she is no longer suffering. We will miss her here on the DIS.

Thank you Dan, for all the updates you gave us. You are a true friend to many here. Thank you.


----------



## LilMermaid

Sad news indeed. Prayers going out to her family.


----------



## DisneyMim

Very sorry to hear such sad news.  My thoughts and prayers will be with Nick and the rest of her family.


----------



## Nagle

I'm so very sorry. My deepest sympathies to her family.

John


----------



## bobcat

My prayers to her family.


----------



## mskay

I join my fellow DISers in prayers for Sylvia's family.


----------



## mnbrowns

how very sad. She was very lucky to have had you for a friend Dan. My heart goes out to her loved ones left behind.


----------



## TSI_Fan

I personally am at a loss for words, eventhough I never got to meet or talk with Sylvia, I am brought to tears by the news.  My thoughts and prayers are with her and her family right now.


----------



## WDWfanatic288

how sad ...Ill keep her family in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## herc

What sad News about Sylvia.
Heartbreaking.
 Thank you Dan for letting us know


----------



## Smee

My prayers go out to the family.


----------



## catsrule

I never knew Sylvia but my heart goes out to her family.


----------



## Kelsie

My prayers are with Nick tonight, that he has the support and strength to get through this terrible time and that he always remember his Mother as the brave and loving person she is.

I know she is in a better place without pain and that she will see her little boy once again.

I personally will hold my 7 year old just a little closer


----------



## LisaTx

Rest in peace, Sylvia.


----------



## ChisJo

May God keep her in his loving embrace and the family too.  She will be in my prayers tonight.

Thank you Dan for sharing this news.

Joline


----------



## CDoobee

I'm so sad to hear this, Dan.  I, too, had looked forward to meeting her at Epcot with you, and was saddened when she had to cancel her trip.  I'm so sorry for her family.  Poor little Nick!


----------



## TimNDansMom

I am deeply saddened to read that Sylvia has left us.  My computer has been down for a week and when I got back on this (Thursday) morning I searched for news about her.  I did not know her, but she lived nearby and I feel a profound loss.  I always enjoyed reading her posts.  My heart goes out to her little boy, Nick, and her family.

Thank you Dan for being such a good friend to her and writing the beautiful tribute.  I know you helped make her final days peaceful and loving.

Rest in peace, Sylvia.


----------



## Jenzebelle

What horrible and devastating news!
   I always enjoyed reading Sylvia's posts. She radiated such kindness and humor in them.
  My heart goes out to her family. May she be at peace now.


----------



## bashful64

I didn't want to open this thread because I knew what it would say.  I am sitting at my desk with tears flowing freely trying to figure a way to express my sadness.  The DIS has truly lost a wonderful voice and the world a wonderful person.  My heart breaks that Sylvia won't get to be here to watch her DS Nick grow up and that Nick will no longer get to feel the loving arms of his mother embrace him.   My heart breaks for her mom who has had to watch her daughter suffer and fight a valiant fight against an opponent that in the end was just too strong.  I pray that God gives her family strength in the days ahead. 

Sylvia your kindness, warmth, sincerity and spirit will be missed at the DIS.  Goodbye friend.


----------



## shamrock

OMGosh, I am so sorry to hear this.  I used to visit back in '99 and '00 when I had trips planned, but haven't in a very long time.  I remember when NicksMom joined the boards, and when she was made a moderator.  I am so very sad to hear this news.  God Bless You, NicksMom.  And may peace walk with Nick and keep him safe and loved in the absence of his Mom.  Gosh, this is so sad ...


----------



## snoopy

Dear Sylvia is with the angels now, finally at peace.

I also never "met" Sylvia, but considered her among my dear friends.  We'd exchange ocassional emails, and while Sylvia was fighting this horrible disease, she never lost her sense of humor.  She was silly and funny and thoughtful and intelligent and truly warm.  I will miss her so much.

Blessings to Nick, may he one day rejoice in the memory of his fine mother.

And Dan, I love you with all my heart, my friend.  Everyone deserves a friend like you, and I'm glad that Sylvia had you, if only for a short time.


----------



## disneyfan.uk

I am so sorry to hear of this sad news  

Sending my thoughts and prayers to all her family and friends at this difficult time.

We were all so blessed at the Dis to of known her and read about her.  She was one very special lady.

God Bless.


----------



## Tinkbell

Thank you for sharing the sad news Dan.  What a touching tribute you wrote for her.    God bless her.


----------



## BONZO

Hi,

I think that others have summed up the sentiment felt by everyone here already.

Being relatively new to the boards I can't recall the posts but my thoughts and prayers are with you at this time.


----------



## THE RAT

Wow This is so sad. My prayers are with the family and her son Nick  I just seen the picture of him. No kids should have to go though with this very sad


----------



## Lucky4me

I am so sorry.....       Sylvia will be in my heart  forever.   I'm glad she is out of her pain.....I'll be praying for Nick and the rest of Sylvias family.....


----------



## Leota

As soon as I saw the thread, I lit my candle.....We have been praying for Sylvia & Nick & their family every night. Even tho I knew this might come soon, I was still unprepared for how terribly, terribly sad I would be.
Yesterday, I spent the day mourning friends I have lost to another disease, not even knowing that I was mourning Sylvia as well......

May you finally know Peace Sylvia, no more suffering, just the Comfort of being in the Arms of God.....
May you always "Be" with Nick, in his Heart & very much a Part of his Soul.....
I pray for  Peace & Healing for Nick & Margrete.....
I pray for all the other brave & wonderful folks who struggle & fight this disease every day......


----------



## Patrick IL.

I did not have much contact with her, mainly learning of her struggle through The Dis.  My prayers are for her son and mother at this time, I know that her pain is no more. I also know God was waiting for her with open arms.


----------



## oldkicker

God bless you and keep you, Sylvia.


----------



## mickey65




----------



## huckster

my prayers are with sylvia her family her son and her many friends here ,may the Lord cradle her in His arms ,her pain is gone please Lord take care of her family give them the strength and faith to go on their journey ,untill they  see her again in Your kingdom amen..


----------



## amid chaos

Oh, Dan.........

Sylvia and I connected soon after I arrived on the DIS.  She was looking for an easier way to floss Nick's teeth.  I sent her these Dino flossers we could get here and Nick loved them.  I have followed her trials since and am terribly saddened by this news.

Thank you for the loving tribute.


----------



## Big V

It's a sad day.


----------



## Belle1962

We'll remember Syliva and her family (esp. Nick) in our prayers.


----------



## wdw4us

I am so sorry.  I remember posting to  her as a fellow Nick's mom (my son Nicholas is 20) and praying for her this week.  I will ask my mom who also died of breast cancer to help her in the transition with God's angels.

Keeping her Nick in my prayers too.

denise


----------



## laurenk

What sad, sad, news.

That poor baby Nick is in my thoughts today.
lauren


----------



## Ranatra

I also met Sylvia after I arrived here,  but was unaware in the beginning what she was going thru.    

My heart goes out to her family, and especially Nick.  I will keep them all in prayer. 

Syvia,  we'll always remember you,  and we'll see you again.


----------



## gina2000

May God Bless you, Nick, and keep you and your family in his heart.  Your mom was much loved by the people here and will be missed terribly.  I'm very sorry.


----------



## PigSoldier

This is a devestating news.

My thoughts and sympathy is with Nick and Sylvia's family.

      

I'll light a candle for them tonight.


----------



## mikamouse

oh...such sad news... my deepest to her family..and prayers ..she will always be n our thoughts...........


----------



## Kitty 34

How terribly sad!!!

My thoughts and prayers are with Nick and her family!!


----------



## Pooh93

Absolutely heartbreaking.  Prayers to her family and especially Nick who will have to carry on without his mom.


----------



## mofred

I truly can't believe the power that the DIS has to affect our lives.

The tears are streaming down my face.

May God keep Sylvia in peace and watch over that beautiful little boy of hers.

My deepest sympathies to Sylvia's family


----------



## betz

*It's the circle of life, and it moves us all, through despair and hope, 
through faith and love, 'till we find our place, on the path unwinding. *
--John, Elton, The Lion King

To touch the soul of another human being is to walk on holy ground.  

Sylvia has touched all our souls, 

I'll miss you Sylvia

Sending love and warmth to Nick and Sylvia's family

Merry Meet and Merry Part and Merry Meet Again


----------



## Disney Daniel

I will be sure to remember Sylvia and her family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Linda/MA

Such sad news.  My thoughts are with Sylvia's family at this difficult time.   

Linda


----------



## dizneegirl




----------



## yellowrose

I am so sad for her family and for us to not have Sylvia be here with us, but am glad that her pain is gone and her fight is over. I will keep praying for Nick and for Sylvia's Mom.


----------



## Mskanga

Words cannot express how sorry I am, my condolences to all her family and friends and prayers for all of them especially Nick.
She's at peace now, no more suffering for her.
Thanks Dan for keeping us informed on our dear friend.


----------



## CathyCanada

Sylvia was part of our family and she will be missed terribly.
I was another who never had the chance to meet her, but I admired her courage and she was an inspiration to all of us.
My prayers are with the family.
Dan is the funeral today or tomorrow?
Cathy


----------



## Helopoh

MY deepest condolences to Sylvia's Family


----------



## isles_nyi

What a loss for all of us.  I'm happy her struggle is over.

No one in my real life will know why, but today I will be feeling a bit sad.  Such is our bond on the DIS.

Rest in peace Sylvia.  We'll miss you.


----------



## TennVolTony

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. My heart goes out to the family. Dan.....We spoke often of Sylvis during your last trip here and I know how much yu cared for this lady as a friend...My thiughts and prayers to you also Big Guy..................We have lost another....BUt now there are two in the DIS chapter in Heaven................


----------



## RhondaS

It is so hard to express how incredibly sad this news is to me.

I feel for little Nick, who I can only hope is able to cling to the memories of the fact that his mommy loved him dearly.

I send my heart to her entire family and friends.

Dan, you were a knight to Sylvia.  May God comfort you too.

Heaven gained one incredible Angel this morning.


----------



## Patabel

My thoughts and prayers, as well as those of my family, go out to Sylvia and her precious Nick.  He will have a very special Angel watching over him.  

Sylvia will be very missed.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Cathy, Sylvia's services are Saturday.


----------



## Beth E. (NJ)

Moved to tears. 

Glad Sylvia is finally able to find some pain free peace.

I offer condolences to her family in this time of need.


----------



## tkyes

Words can not express what I feel right now. I didn't know this wonderful lady either, but my heart is broken.

Sending prayers to her family.

Tamie


----------



## KimCon

This is so sad.   My sympathies go out to both her mother and son.

Kim


----------



## Amy

How sad!  Dan, you're so wonderful to reach out and help a stranger like that.  That's what makes the DIS so special.  I'm sure Sylvia was very grateful for all the support you gave her.  May God bless Sylvia's family and offer them comfort.  And God bless you, too Dan!


----------



## Mrs. Potato Head

Lord, keep and protect Sylvia as she is with you.  My continued prayers for Nick and her family.  May they be covered by your love and find peace in their lives.


----------



## faith

Prayers to her family. I didn't have the priviledge of knowing Sylvia, but she was truly blessed to have you and many others as a true friend.


----------



## minniepumpernickel

Very sad news! Very, very sorry to hear this. Sending condolences to her family.


----------



## Blondie

I am sad for Sylvia and her family and so angry that this terrible disease is still taking down women. Women of ALL ages, races, backgrounds, and religions! It's not fair that she has to leave this world, and leave behind a beautiful son who won't get to share many of his firsts with his mom!

                 

Let's all say a prayer. A prayer for Sylvia, her family and for a cure for breast cancer.


----------



## JerseyJanice

My heartfelt sympathy to her family.  So sorry.


----------



## noel

This is awful, but at lesat Sylvia is at peace now. I am so sorry for Sylvia's family, especially Nick. They are in my prayers.


----------



## krazyboutWDW

.  

I am so sad to read this. My condolences go out to her family. Thanks Dan for letting us know. Thanks especially for being such a good friend to her.


----------



## emmy

My deepest sympathies, go out to Sylvia's family and especially to little Nick- may he always have the love and support he needs!


----------



## LIDisneyFan

Sad news, indeed.  My deepest condolences to her physical and cyber families, especially Nick. 

Dan, thank you for the beautiful tribute.


----------



## DonnaW

My deepest sympathy to her family, especially her mom and her son, and to her friends, especially Dan and those here on the DIS.  My prayers go out to all.


----------



## ReneeA

What horible news...

At least she's no longer suffering.  My prayers go out to her entire family.


----------



## becka

Like many of you I was afraid to open this thread because I knew what message was contained in it. 

I never "met" Sylvia in person just on the boards but I have followed her posts over the years.  My heart breaks for her family but I hope they take some comfort that Sylvia now feels no pain.

I really don't know what else to say that has not been said a hundred times already but I will be praying for Sylvia's family, especially her little boy Nick.


----------



## Debi

God bless Sylvia's family.  My heart goes out to them.


----------



## FairyGodfriend

So sad...My prayers and condolences to Sylvia's family.  Life is so fragile...I am very thankful for the DIS and the kind and caring people here who made Sylvia's last days full of love and pixie dust.


----------



## NurseKim

After I saw that picture of Nick and his dogs, I couldn't hold the tears back.  How sad.


----------



## Doctor P

Prayers and deepest sympathies to Sylvia's family.


----------



## sunni

My deepest sympathy to Sylvia's family. May God give you peace and comfort at this difficult time.


----------



## bubie2.5

My prayers go out to her family, specially to her little son Nick.


----------



## Fiver

I give nothing but my heartfelt condolences to her and everyone in her life. thank you for posting this Dan, and may her family find comfort in this support.

Fiver


----------



## wvrevy

I must admit, I never had the pleasure of meeting Sylvia. But I have to agree with the sentiments expressed by JasonLyons on page 1...she was indeed a lucky lady, in that she had friends such as you wonderful people. My thoughts go out to her family, and I hope that they know that she left aher mark on many people around the globe through this forum, and that she will be remembered.

Eric


----------



## Tink33

Sending prayers to Nick and Margarete.  Please rest assured that Sylvia is no longer in pain.


----------



## Bouncy

Oh Dan this is so sad. My condolences to her family and {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}} to Nick.


----------



## CamColt

While I never really knew Sylvia, I feel like we all know each other deep down here.  She sounds like an amazing woman.  What a terrible loss for her family.
Sending prayers to everyone!


----------



## bfeller

My deepest sympathy goes out to Sylvia and her family.  God bless them all!

Thank you Dis for caring.


----------



## luvdsny

My deepest heart-felt condolences to Sylvia's family.

May she rest in peace.


----------



## WDWHound

My condolence to Sylvia's Family. May God be with them.


----------



## luvstiggertoo

I never got to "know" Sylvia as I am pretty new hear. I did see many of the posts regarding her condition and I often would say a prayer for her when I saw them.

I am sorry for all of you folks who got to know Sylvia as a friend and are now greiving for her. I wish I could hug each and every one of you, to help ease your pain and also to thank you for being such beautiful people. I'm sure knowing that she had so many wonderful people praying for her helped Slyvia endure.

I thank you Dan, for sharing Sylvia's story and for posting such a beautiful tribute to her. I too, was in tears.
I know that Sylvia is in a better place. Perhaps a place where every day is a Disney day. 
I pray for strength for her family.
And I pray for comfort for all of you who have suffered a great loss.


----------



## loisg1

God bless Nick and the rest of Sylvia's family as they go through this difficult time...


----------



## WebmasterCricket

This memorial graphic is for use by anyone.


JC


----------



## Nancy

I didn't read this post yesterday because I was so upset about a serious accident someone I know was in.(post about it on the IB), I decided to peek today and the tears just started to flow.  My condolances to her son and the rest of her family.


----------



## Steve H.

So sorry to hear 

My deepest condolances to Sylvia's family.

Dan, it takes a great friend to give such a touching tribute!


----------



## FergieTCat

So sad.  My condolences and sympathy to her family.

Donna


----------



## Joyce DC

My sincerest sympathy to Sylvia's family and friends.  My thoughts and prayer will be with them, especially her darling little boy, during this awful time.  May God bless them and grant them peace.


----------



## Cindy B

At first I didnt know what to think, or even what to post. Everyone has said so many wonderful things., she was loved by many.

So young, my age. Very very sad that she was taken away from her family and loved ones. 

Does anyone know if there are some needs to be met along the way?


----------



## BWVDenise

that I could feel so much sadness for someone I didn't know.  I just keep crying and crying.  I feel so sad for her little boy, he's just so young!  
My eyes are filling up again.


----------



## NHAnn

from Sylvia's death.  And I am giving thanks for this caring DIS community.


----------



## paksmom

How very sad, my thaughts and Prayers are with her family and friends, espceally her little boy Nick


----------



## Maleficent2

I never knew she was so young...

it is a sad day.


Mal


----------



## Whitegloves

The light has dimmed here on earth but it's shines much brighter now in heaven. She shall be missed.


----------



## Serena

I just saw this post this morning and I didn't know what to say.  I had to go to work and just didn't have time to even read past the subject line.

I still don't know what to say.  I didn't know her well, but her strength, her sense of humor, her kindness, her beauty, just shined through all her posts.

She was the kind of person I strive to be. 

We'll miss you Sylvia.  I'm glad you're in a better place now.

I'm sending prayers to Sylvia's family, especially Nick.   

{{hugs}}


----------



## ejigs

What can be said?

Its sad to see one pass on before their time, and with so much to live for and so much to give.  I did not know Sylvia personally but know of the kindness and love on this board.  I didn't know I could be so touched by someone I never met.  

While I scrutinize my personal beliefs, or non-beliefs, and search for true faith this event will play a part.  Does not anyone question Gods plan?  I have 3 little ones, all under the age of 8, and couldnt imagine them without their mommy.  

If theres anything we can do for Nick or his family please let us know.  One poster mentioned a fund for Nick.


----------



## tiggerlover

Dan,

Thank you so much for sharing this with us all.  I have been praying for Sylvia and for her family along with the many other DIS folks here and my heart is saddened, she truly will be missed by so many.

Debbi


----------



## sammi

May God bless this family. We will miss this very special Canadian! Such a sad sad day for us all.


----------



## lmack6654

This is such terrible news. I have been lurking around these boards for a long time and read many of Sylvia's posts.  She is an inspiration to all of us. 
My prayers are with Nick and the rest of her family.


----------



## Boots

I have many many memories of all of her posts.  A few months ago I sent her an e mail card every day she was in the hospital and she emailed me to thank me for them.  She was a beautiful lady and I am sure smiling down upon us.  She will be missed.  Blessings to all of her family.


----------



## Tartan Tigger

What sad news. My thoughts are with her mum and Nick.


----------



## NHMickey

This is a sad day for all of us.  Thank you Dan for sharing a little of her story with us.  I will miss her and my prayers are with her son Nick and the rest of her family.


----------



## Tulirose

*Sad, sad news.   But what a tribute to her this thread is.   She has touched so many of us so deeply with her courage and kindness ... all through this "thing" called the internet.   I pray that her beautiful son, Nick, will have strength and courage like his mother.   So sad.....words just can't express.... *


----------



## LucyStorm

I don't know what to say.


----------



## sncbird

I'm having trouble like so many others here reading what I'm typing because of my tears of sorrow.  Dan, that was a lovely tribute to Sylvia.  We are all so lucky to have you here on the boards.  God bless you and everyone else here on the Dis.

Dan, do you know if there's an address to send a donation in Sylvia's honor to or if there's a fund set up for Nick?


----------



## fio006

God bless Silvia and her family.


----------



## milo

Our deepest condolences to Sylvia's family.


----------



## SeaSpray

I didn't know Sylvia, either, but read many of her posts.   I can understand the love she had for son and wanting to take him to WDW so he would always have those memories of that time together in a special place.  I will keep Sylvia and her family in my thoughts and prayers for a very long time.  

The DIS truly is a special place.


----------



## poppins50

I'm so sad for little Nick, losing his dear mom. I pray for him.


----------



## PoohBWV

Since taking a leave as moderator, I haven't been able to spend much time here, but something told me to check in with you guys today.  This is such upsetting news.  Sylvia was such a courageous women with the terrible battle she faced.  God bless her family.  I will be praying for them, especially Nick.  
Pooh BWV


----------



## DopeyRN

I just found this today...prayers for Sylvia and especially her family...


----------



## sumfun

i too never knew of sylvia but find myself crying.deepest sympathies to her real and cyber families.


----------



## dizneenut

I didn't know Sylvia, but my heart is breaking right now!! How sad! 
My prayers go out to Nick & Sylvia's family.
God bless them all.


----------



## nsyncraider17

I never knew Sylvia, but it is obvious that she was blessed to have so many friends who cared about her so much.  I will be praying for Nick and the rest of her family.


----------



## julie_yet

Oh my goodness!!!  How terribly sad.  I don't know what to say except that I wish I could've gotten to know Sylvia a little better.


----------



## cotye

I'm in shock this moment. I can't believe that Sylvia is gone. 

About 4 weeks ago, I had the distinct honour of meeting Sylvia. After reading Dan's post about Sylvia entering the hospital for treatment, I thought I would pay her a visit. The hostpital she was at was just around the corner of my university. And since I was coming in from Toronto that day, I decided that it was the least I could do to drop in and visit her. 

We talked for a few minutes, but I wanted to let her rest. She looked extremely tired. I always thought she would pull through and unfortunately, I wasn't able to visit her once more. 

Sylvia: I pray that you have found peace and serenity. My heart goes out to her mother, family and especially Nick.


----------



## goofygirl

Too young. Way too young.

A few months ago, a co-worker of mine passed away from cancer. She was also young, and a mom. So this news is hard to hear again.

If any good comes out of young people dying, it may be that I have been inspired to keep on top of my health and get checked out. I am not that  far off in age than what Sylvia and my co-worker was when they passed.
Its difficult to justify when bad things happening to good people, and young people too. 

Please- get yearly exams- NO MATTER what your age. Cancer is not just for old people. And if you dont feel well for a long time, or notice something odd, check it out and catch it early. This can save you!


I am glad the sufferring is done, but I ache for those left behind. My condolences.


----------



## Disney Debbie

I'm so sad and feel such empathy for Nick.  That was a beautiful tribute Dan - and it was so nice of you to remember Tinkerbell2300.  She died too young also - about a year ago.....


----------



## samster

Prayers for her entire family. And to Nick, I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine the pain her whole family must feel.


----------



## DumboOrBust

I'm so sad right now for Sylvia's family.  Especially Nick.  I was a grown woman when I lost my mom, and I was devastated.  I can't imagine poor Nick.


----------



## Kimbra

I'm also sadden by this news.   This is why God has so many beautiful stars in the sky.  Nick will always have his mother shining over him.

Thanks Dan !

Kimbra


----------



## Taryn

I'm missing words too...


----------



## Mom-to-3

I cried earlier today when I read Dan's message.  It's so sad to even try to contemplate what Sylvia and her family went through. 

Tomorrow is our Relay for Life for the American Cancer Society.  We won't stop until we've destroyed this killer, Sylvia.


----------



## jocnanny

May God give all of Sylvia's friends and family, especially her dear son Nick, strength to endure the terrible loss of her presence.  Nick, you will always have a guardian angel watching over you. May God bless and Dan thank you for such a well written story about God's new angel. This had to be one the most difficult things you have done.    Jocelyne's nanny


----------



## TarasueB

Though I did not know Sylvia, I sit here crying. She will be missed by all on the Dis.


----------



## AR

I was always inspired by Sylvia's courage and wit in the face of her disease. I prayed for her every day and knew God held her in his hands. My deepest condolences to Nick and also Sylvia's mom. It sounds as though Sylvia was about my daughter's age and I cannot even allow myself to think what it would be like and how difficult it is for her mom. I will continue to pray for comfort and understanding for her and Nick. 
Dan, I think you are wonderful for the support and love you so unselfishly give to everyone here. I'm sure Sylvia counted you among her best of friends. My sympathy to you also.


----------



## Debbie

*God Bless you, Sylvia, and God Bless and comfort Nick and your Mom.*  






Debbie ºoº


----------



## Tuffcookie

I, too. am saddened by this news.  Sylvia touched all of us here on the DIS.     TC


----------



## Figment78

This must be a difficult time for all of you who knew Sylvia so well.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and her family....


----------



## CRMickey

Sylvia,  I did not know you but I just wanted to say I think you are an incredibly brave person.  It's so horrible that such wonderful people have to suffer.  At least your at peace now.  God Bless you and your family.

CRMickey


----------



## RaySharpton

*Thank you, Dan.

God bless Sylvia and her beautiful son.  May all the DIS community that knew Sylvia be surrounded with love right now.*


----------



## TheGame]HvC[

On behalf of Dans and Sylvia,s family I would like to thank the DIS community for showing so much love and support towards them in there time of need. It has been a very difficult time for all involved  and we are all taking it one day at a time. 
   I just wanted to add ..Every once in a while a person walks into your life and really does make a impact on your life..Sylvia was this kind of person..Always a smile , never thinking of herself..Always concerned of others before herself..Every word that was said about her in all these messages is so heart wrenchingly true .. We all truly loved her and she will NEVER be forgotten..
  Once again Thank you DIS . You are all a little more special now that sylvia has touched your hearts. And we are more special too now, that you have touched ours.. 


 Love Jeff ....  Dans brother


----------



## Jeremy'smom

I'm so sorry.   I will keep her family in my prayers.


----------



## cassie

This is sad news.  My heart goes out to Nick and her Mom.  Thanks Dan for a wonderful tribute to Sylvia.  She will be sorely missed.........


----------



## 4merlurkerchris

I am so sorry to hear about Sylvia. My prayers to her family.
Chris


----------



## KarenNY

My deepest sympathy to her family.


----------



## AWD

This is VERY sad....I will say a prayer for her family...


----------



## Peggy Sue

When I saw the post from Pete this evening, my heart sank, as I knew what the news would bring.  

I frist met Sylvia on these boards many months ago.  We sent a few e-mails back and forth..just friendly chat, and I wanted to offer her my support while she was going through the trials of dealing with chemo.

She was a brave and courageous woman, with a warm and loving spirit.  

Dan, what a beautiful tribute you wrote about your friend..thank you for sharing your words with all of us.  I sit here with tears streaming down my face.  

May she rest in peace now, pain free, in the loving arms of God.

My deepest sympathies to her family and Nick.  May his memories of the happy times he shared with him mom bring him peace and comfort in the years to come.  

Peggy Sue


----------



## cuterlt




----------



## KimRaye

I'm so incredibly saddened about this news, the night I return from WDW, that I can no longer be happy about my vacation.  Maybe Sylvia would want me to be happy but, I feel such a loss!  So young and pretty and, her son!  I feel such pain right now.  

I don't know what else to say.  God's Blessings upon Sylvia and Nick and ALL her family!  It's a sad day for me!


----------



## nativetxn

Such sad news.  I have been out of state since Thursday and just returned.  I am so sorry to hear that we have lost our Sylvia.  

Katholyn


----------



## Mark P.

Just wanted to add our condolences...


----------



## Dan Murphy

Just bumping up for those who may have missed last week's news regarding our friend, Sylvia, and are logging in for the first time in a few days here on Monday morning.  Keep her in your prayers.


----------



## MaryT

Thank you for bumping this up Dan. I have not been on in over a week and was just floored this morning when I read this. 

May Sylvia rest in peace, and may God bless her family and friends.


----------



## MonaCK

I haven't been around, so I just read about this today.

Rest in peace, Sylvia.  You will be missed.  You were a very special person both on the DIS and off.

My thoughts and prayers are with her family at this time.

*sheds a tear over another death due to cancer*

Mona


----------



## gabylin

I did not know Sylvia, nor am I familiar with her posts. After reading Dan's tribute to her I felt that I need to add my condolences to all of you and her family. From what I read from all of you she seemed like a wonderfully sweet and positive person. My prayers go out to her family and friends. All of your responses brought tears to my eyes but they also brought a true realization to me. I realize now that this site is truly full of good people with good intentions and it makes me happy to be a part of it.

Rest in peace Sylvia.....


----------



## jennymouse

Beautiful tribute, Dan.  Sylvia was truly blessed to have friends like you.  My prayers will be with her families, and especially Nick.


----------



## Poohbear123

I went away for 4 days to Savannah Ga. and it rained all 4 days........now I know why. They were the tears of those who knew and loved Sylvia so well. May God bless her family and especially Nick. Love, Faith P. H.


----------



## SpookyPook

I am a friend of Sylvia's from acme dogchat....I just received word from a shared friend about her passing and I am still reeling.
My sympathies to all the rest of you who loved her.
She surely was one of the most wonderful people I have ever had the pleasure to know.
I am glad I got to know Sylvia and I will never forget her.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Well, we sure like to see new folks drop in to the DIS, Spooky, but so sad to welcome the handful we have this past week who were family and personal friends of Sylvia.  Welcome, none-the-less, we do.

So nice of you to stop by and share Sylvia's life with us.  She was indeed a very special lady, who never stopped smiling.  Even the last few times I talked to her, I could hear her, through her sedation, chuckling a bit to my antics on the phone while trying to cheer her up.

Spooky, I hope to someday talk to you and do hope you stop back and visit with us now and then.  OK?


----------



## Hemi-mom

Dan, just wanted to add another "Thank You" to you for all of these wonderful posts in memory of Sylvia.  Although I did not know her, I can see what a truly wonderful woman she was. It is a terrible loss.

To her family and friends, my prayers and heartfelt sympathies go out to you all, especially Nick.  Like Dan said, we are sorry to meet you under these circumstances, but we are so glad to see you at the Dis.  So many here loved Sylvia.  A member of your family was also part of this family.  I hope you can draw comfort in knowing how many lives Sylvia touched.  I look forward to meeting her in heaven!


----------



## SpookyPook

for your kind words. I will be glad to stop in here more often. 
Yes, Sylvia always found a way to cheer me up. I remember chatting with her one day and I was so angry at the beginning of the conversation because things were really difficult for me at the time....by the time we logged off she had me laughing 
I'll miss her.....


----------



## Floydian

_Sorry I'm late, but I left for vacation on 6/7 and just got back on Sunday._

Though I never knew SylviaM, I do remember meeting NicksMom on the old boards.

I wish I had more experiences to share, but in a group this size, it's so hard to know everybody.

What I do know is how saddened and pained I feel at the loss of a member of the DIS family. Even worse, knowing how difficult it can be for those left behind. Worse yet, for a young child who has lost their Mother.

I am truly heartbroken for young Nick, as well as the rest of Sylvia's family and friends, at losing someone who obviously meant so much to them. She must have been one *HECK* of a special lady. 

*******************************************

Rest in peace Dear Lady Sylvia. May you only know peace, love, and happiness from now until forever.


----------



## Dan Murphy

I am going to print this thread out for both Sylvia's mom, Margarete, and her SO, Dan.  If anyone has missed this or wanted to add a comment, I thought I would bring it forward for one last time, not to bring sadness, but rather to celebrate a fine woman.


----------



## Dopeygirl

Thank you for bringing it back up, Dan.  I never posted on this one originally and didn't know if I should or not as time went on.   Thank you Dan for the beautiful tribute to Sylvia.  You are a good friend.  

I never had many interactions with Sylvia.  But I had a great deal of respect for her.  She was such a fine person and so courageous.  She touched so many people while fighting her cancer.  I was always so impressed with how upbeat she seemed to be in each of her posts.   I have been praying for her family and friends and will continue to do so.


----------



## Tulirose

The following picture is a Shasta Daisy which has been planted in memory of Sylvia.  *Many* of the posters on the *Garden Thread* had decided that it would be a wonderful tribute to Sylvia if we all chose and planted a plant in her honor.  
<IMG width="200" height="300" SRC="http://www.wdwinfo.com/sites/tulirose/daisyJune01.jpg"></IMG>

After posting this picture on the garden thread, the following comments were made:  

"that single bloom is really a striking statement - almost as if the plant knows it is a memorial to a single soul that shone with equal beauty and grace. Thanks for sharing the picture."  (DixieDreamer)

"your picture of Sylvia's Shasta Daisy is great, such a pure white, reaching for the sky."  (Snowwark)

"thanks for sharing that picture with us..beautiful." (Amid Chaos)

"I agree with Kim about the symbolism of your single shasta daisy flower.  That's beautiful!"  (TimNDansMom)

Interspersed in the pages prior to where this picture is on the Garden Thread, there are many postings regarding which type of plant different people picked to honor Sylvia.  I found that reading very moving.  

Rest assure, Sylvia lives on in the hearts and minds of so many people she never met!


----------



## KimRaye

Tulirose, that's just beautiful!  The flower and the Thought!


----------



## Dan Murphy




----------

